# Google to offer 1gbs fiber-to-the-home connections



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like Google has started an ISP project promising 1gbs connections to "at least 50,000 and potentially up to 500,000 people."

Could this be the start of something big?

http://www.google.com/appserve/fiberrfi


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

They need to get to me


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> They need to get to me



 I was thinking the same thing, the fastest connection speed I have here is 3mb/s.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I was thinking the same thing, the fastest connection speed I have here is 3mb/s.



i have 25/25 but still


----------



## Flak (Feb 10, 2010)

It's just so they can keep a closer eye on you.


----------



## warup89 (Feb 10, 2010)

man....google internet, who would have tought?....google now IS the internet


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it free?


----------



## TIGR (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh how I wish small town southwestern MN had a chance of getting this....

I pay for 3Mbps and get 1.5. It's the best Frontier can do.


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2010)

I pay nothing for 100/xxx, get 80/30.. I'm happy with what I've got, but that is really sweet.

It is kinda scary though.. Google IS taking over the world, for real.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

Frick said:


> I pay nothing for 100/xxx



lucky you


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 10, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Oh how I wish small town southwestern MN had a chance of getting this....
> 
> I pay for 3Mbps and get 1.5. It's the best Frontier can do.



that SUCKS... thats exactly what i just had in my new apt "3" but really 1.5.  I had comcast down here that same week to get me back up to 12/6.

1.5 is just brutal.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> lucky you



+1


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

They are getting big, then what next? am I the only one worrying about another mega giant waking up? They have thousands of projects, they want to take facebook outta the game, create another os, then what? In 10 years, everything you'll see, breathe or eat will come from them


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> They are getting big, then what next? am I the only one worrying about another mega giant waking up? They have thousands of projects, they want to take facebook outta the game, create another os, then what? In 10 years, everything you'll see, breathe or eat will come from them



My thoughts exactly. They will monitor our thoughts!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> They are getting big, then what next? am I the only one worrying about another mega giant waking up? They have thousands of projects, they want to take facebook outta the game, create another os, then what? In 10 years, everything you'll see, breathe or eat will come from them



Another mega giant? who was the first? Microsoft?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

The difference here is, google is actually cool, like trying to find chuck norris with I'm Feeling Lucky, they have little jokes here and there, they at least believe in some play while working.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 10, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Another mega giant? who was the first? Microsoft?



Yeah they are screwing us enough with their os'es. Google might seem cool at first but you know what happens when companies go big. They are mega brainwashers, just look at their recruitment ads. They make you feel as if its a big family etc, do you honestly believe that when business wise they are crushing everything in their path? If they don't buy your company, they throw you out of business.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah they are screwing us enough with their os'es. Google might seem cool at first but you know what happens when companies go big. They are mega brainwashers, just look at their recruitment ads. They make you feel as if its a big family etc, do you honestly believe that when business wise they are crushing everything in their path? If they don't buy your company, they throw you out of business.



Which is why they gave China the middle finger and threw their money back in their face laughing all the way? C'mon man, Google isn't really a big baddie just yet. They're just a big badass.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

wow so many people brainwashed already


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 10, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Google is the REAL Umbrella Corporation.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

but google is not really serious about any of this stuff.  if you look at their technology and logistics, they are going after so many different things half-heartedly , they could never get as much control as you guys are thinking.

what google is doing is investing in private sector research, to try and show other companies there is still plenty of money to be made and ideas to be tried.  they are trying to halt IT advancement stagnation....

at least, that's what I want to believe 

Android for example.  Google does not think Android will take over the mobile market, but it will open the market up for more smaller innovative companies, and developers. and it will FORCE the bigger business to compete again.  which leads to lower prices, innovation, etc.  now devs can make i-phone type apps without having to pay apple, or make it through apple's App Store certification process.  like the open source of all technology.

good for the consumer


----------



## MK4512 (Feb 11, 2010)

1 request: COME TO CANADA!

Seriously Rogers needs to be taken down a few pegs.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Oh how I wish small town southwestern MN had a chance of getting this....
> 
> I pay for 3Mbps and get 1.5. It's the best Frontier can do.



Another person who shares in the crap that is Frontier. Man they are horrible.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 11, 2010)

US only???
no man...
go international google...


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 11, 2010)

I just love the way google names their products

Chrome
Droid
Dark Fiber


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

id love to get me some of that action.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 11, 2010)

so soon ill be able to access my google gmail account through my chrome browser on my chrome os via my google isp connection???? sign me up :shadedshu
while i would love a connection like that......idk if i want google having complete access to every single thing my computer does


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 11, 2010)

I would love to have this in my area!
Although, I'm sure google will monitor a ton of stuff, like Phxprovost stated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

like everyone, i too fear google having too much power. however, i'd rather it be google than the united states federal government  unfortunately google has sometimes shared info with the government. i think it is important that privacy be a main concern to internet users but i volunteer myself for this gigabit internet connection


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 11, 2010)

they should come by my place i hate *dial up!*


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> they should come by my place i hate *dial up!*



I only recently got away from the tone 

it's painful, to put it simply.  To have a crazy powerful machine download at 5kB/s max...
good luck


----------

